# Want to fit an awning light - What sealant ??



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just ordered an outside LED awning light off ebay to fit on my Apache 700...
Can someone advise what sealant I will need to use when attaching it to outside of the van.. Cheers..

Awning light


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

sikkaflex about best money can buy cert wont fall off


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

Mine is waterproof without any sealant. How could you change a failed bulb easily if it was siliconed in? Wait until it arrives to see if it is self-sealed.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

gnscloz said:


> sikkaflex about best money can buy cert wont fall off


Is that sikaflex 221 do you know ??? I get confused by all the numbers used.. :?

Dr Roy.. !! Dont want to seal the light, just seal up any holes on the body after I drill through van to get wires connected, also give it a bit of grip to side of van in case fixings are poor.. :wink:


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

tonka said:


> gnscloz said:
> 
> 
> > sikkaflex about best money can buy cert wont fall off
> ...


hi 221 or 291 either will do job easily
mark


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

If you use Sikaflex, 512 is the correct caravan grade.

Personally I'd use silicone if it's just sealing that's required, Sikaflex is wonderful stuff until you have to remove it, no point in using it unless the the joint needs to permanent with structural strength. A quick squirt of silicone to fill the gap where the wiring exits the body should be sufficient. If there isn't a decent gasket with the new light, make one, again using silicone.

Remember to make sure the area is properly cleaned and de-greased before using the sealant.


----------

